
Scientists May Have Found Possible Crash Site of Malaysian Airlines Flight MH370 - aburan28
https://www.news18.com/news/auto/scientists-may-have-found-possible-crash-site-of-malaysian-airlines-flight-mh370-2125693.html
======
paulrpotts
The title is highly misleading. They've run a new model suggesting a likely
area of ocean to investigate, apparently "from 33 to 17 degrees south latitude
along the arc of the last satellite to contact the downed plane." Which... is
not exactly a "crash site." It's a thousand miles+ of latitude combined with
an unspecified amount of longitude.

